
PlantUML: Easily create UML Diagrams from simple textual description - jhund
http://plantuml.com/
======
ncr100
Used it here:
[https://docs.unity3d.com/Manual/UnityIAPProcessingPurchases....](https://docs.unity3d.com/Manual/UnityIAPProcessingPurchases.html)

------
andresgottlieb
The feature set is impressive. Here's the Wikipedia article for the tool:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlantUML](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlantUML)

